# XAMPP and Wordpress - "Object not found"



## Nico88

I am using XAMPP and wordpress to develop a website locally. I just recently purchased a new laptop. I have moved my 'wordpress' folder and export/imported my database from my old PC to my new PC. On my new PC the home page opens fine with all of the images, the html content, and the correct css. However, when I try to access any of the other pages or create a new page in wordpress I continue receiving a "Object not found" error message.

Yet this problem only occurs for the site and database that I have transferred over. For example, when I create a new database and and link wordpress to it via my wp-config.php file, I can create new wordpress pages with no problems.

I am not sure why I am experiencing this problem. Any help or incite would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Nico Lauria


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Not sure if you have looked at the Moving WordPress site yet. If not then have a look at the section moving to another server. It will give you the process that they recommend. If you are still having problems after that we can work on the issues as they come.


----------



## Nico88

Hello Wmorri,

Thank you for your response. It has been a while since my original post and I managed to solve the problem simply by clearing my browser's cache.

However, now I have run into a similar problem. I am attempting to import a wordpress site that I have been working on locally onto another machine. I have copied the wp-content folder into my htdocs/wordpress directory. I have also imported the correct database file as well as modified the wp-config file to match my new database.

The homepage loads alright, except for my image slider. However when I try to load any of the other pages I get a "Object not found!" error.

I have looked at my apache/logs/error file which states that the files do not exist. They do however... :banghead: 
Any help with this matter would be greatly appreciated. The following is my apache/logs/error text file in case that helps.

Cheers,
Nico

[Mon May 14 18:37:10 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/home, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/
[Mon May 14 18:38:03 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/content-slide/js, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/
[Mon May 14 18:38:03 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/thethe-image-slider/style/js, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/
[Mon May 14 18:38:03 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/content-slide/js, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/
[Mon May 14 18:38:03 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/thethe-image-slider/style/js, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/
[Mon May 14 18:38:03 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/wp-content/themes/web_creations/Images/footer-top.png, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/web_creations/style.css
[Mon May 14 18:38:05 2012] [error] [client ::1] File does not exist: C:/xampp/htdocs/wordpress/home, referer: http://localhost/wordpress/


----------



## Nico88

Hello again,

I just wanted to post that I have solved the problem. The solution was quite easy... and only took me forever to figure out.

Hopefully I can save someone else the stress. If you are experiencing a problem similar to mine, where after transferring your wordpress site locally your inner pages do not load and display a "object not found" error, it most likely has to do with your Permalinks structure.

Go to your dashboard, to settings, and to Permalinks. Restore the permalinks structure to its original state and update. After doing this you should be able to restore it any other state that you like without experiencing problems.

Hope that helps someone!

Cheers,
Nico


----------



## dw_n_cinti

Yep, that did it. Permalinks just needed to be resaved.

Thanks


----------

